# Expat Forums



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that especially since christmas the level of activity and the numbver of contributoers on all (not just this one) the expat forums has dropped.

Less dynamic, less posts / posters.
Is this ebcuase many expats have chosen to leave - due to the countries instability and before the s*1t starts to hit the fan again?

Just 'thinking with high voice' as I used to be told in the UAE!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

We always have highs and lows, of course we do not have the same number of people wanting to come to this country as an expat plus we do not allow love stories which would bring a lot of traffic but the hassle it generates is horrendous. Spain is generally busy as it is an easy destination for Europeans.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

More people are using Facebook, that could also be a reason for using fora less.


----------



## Maireadhoey (Jul 25, 2011)

I havent posted for a while, but I still stalk you, just checking in to see what you're all up to. I think the lower traffic can be put down to Maiden and the other moderators as the Egypt forum is very well managed. I mean that in the sense that the "stickies" probably answer most of the questions people need to know and it's easy to search the threads. Coming up to the 30th of June I imagine the traffic will skyrocket.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maireadhoey said:


> I havent posted for a while, but I still stalk you, just checking in to see what you're all up to. I think the lower traffic can be put down to Maiden and the other moderators as the Egypt forum is very well managed. I mean that in the sense that the "stickies" probably answer most of the questions people need to know and it's easy to search the threads. Coming up to the 30th of June I imagine the traffic will skyrocket.



without fail it will be busy, we will all be political experts again


----------

